# HGH newbie questions



## Nitrous4me (Aug 9, 2018)

This is my first run of HGH so I thought I’d ask some of you that have more experience with running HGH. I’ve read various threads about doses and just looking for some more insight. 

Im currently in Saudi Arabia where I’ve found a Pharmacy that I can walk into and buy Nebido testosterone Undeconate, Bayer Testoviron test enathanate, and nova HGH pens . I know the quality of the products are legitimate as pharmacies here are not like pharmacies in counties such as Thailand that can and do sell crap pharmaceuticals. 

I’ve planned a six month cycle of the HGH at 4ius a day. Currently I’m 6 weeks in and am getting pretty hard symptoms of carpal tunnel and hands going numb quite often. Have any of you experienced similar effects at 4ius daily? My plan was to go up to 6ius daily but the sides at this times are a little much so now I’ve contemplated backing down to 3ius. I’ve read that pharmacy grade HGH is more potent than UG so is it just me or is 4iu of Pharmacy grade HGH enough to get maximal benefits? 236$ for each 30iu pen so backing down to 3ius daily will only save me 1k for the remaining 4 months of the cycle. Not enough for that to be a factor imo. 

What you think?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2018)

It honestly depends on your goal.  What is your goal?  I currently do 5iu a day of generic and have similar sides as 3iu pharmaceutical


----------



## Trump (Aug 9, 2018)

I been on hgh almost a year, starting at 4iu a day can be harsh for sides. Prop back to 2iu and increase an iu every 4-6 weeks to keep the sides down. Also I didn’t see anything much until 6 months onwards you would get more benefit sticking to 2-3 iu for longer in my opinion


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys this is exactly the dialogue I was intending to explore. 

My primary reasoning for the HGh cycle in order.

1. Help with nagging joint pain that comes putting effort in training and being 42.

2. I tore my bicep in January of 2018 so I’m hoping to create stronger tendons and ligaments as I’m aging ,so I can continue doing this addiction we have for years to come.

3. I’m 5’7” 220-225lbs . I’ve been hovering at about this size for some time now and when I try to turn it up it seems like my body wants to hold fat easier so I’m hoping the Gh will push the plateau while allowing me to stay at a reasonable BF.

4. This is a time in my life when the stars lined up and I have access to 100% legit HGH and I can afford it. I wanted my first cycle to be 100% G2G HGH without doubt.

thanks guys for your input. Exactly the advice I was looking for.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2018)

Prepare to be disappointed in a few ways. It just won't do much for you in 6 months. You might see some fat loss but not much else. It's so slow acting.


----------



## Trump (Aug 9, 2018)

Nitrous4me said:


> Thanks for the advice guys this is exactly the dialogue I was intending to explore.
> 
> My primary reasoning for the HGh cycle in order.
> 
> ...


 On the injury side I have had a rotary cuff injury for about 5 years and after 12 months hgh it’s gone. I did it benching to try impress in the gym. It stopped me benching for 2 years the injury has gone, not only that I can rep the weight I injured myself for 4 without a spotter now


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks POB. I’ll keep expectations in check with reality. I don’t expect GH to be a game changer but do hope for another edge. I’ll evaluate in December and decide then if I’ll continue, cycle 6 months on then off or abandon the HGH cycling altogether. I hadn’t tried it before the opportunity presented itself so I figured I try it. If the joints are feeling great then that in itself might be worth it. 

Ive also read that it can take a very long time to mature the new muscle fibers that GH creates so it could be a year or more before you start to see those effects. I am not speaking from experience just what I’ve read so by no means am I trying to come off like I know something you all don’t.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 9, 2018)

Are you running 2ius in the am and 2ius before bed or all 4 at the same time?


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice work Trump. More weight for more reps gotta produce something right? I do hope that will be my story as well....


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 9, 2018)

I’m pinning all 4ius upon waking up in the AM Motown


----------



## waterjug (Aug 10, 2018)

i switched to twice a day and that helped a lot.


----------



## Trump (Aug 10, 2018)

Nitrous4me said:


> Nice work Trump. More weight for more reps gotta produce something right? I do hope that will be my story as well....


 The hgh didn’t cause the strength increase that was down to other compounds but I do believed it healed the injury which allowed me to load more on the flat bench.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 10, 2018)

I pin 2 in the am and 2 in the pm.  Keeps any sides in check.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 11, 2018)

Trump said:


> I been on hgh almost a year, starting at 4iu a day can be harsh for sides. Prop back to 2iu and increase an iu every 4-6 weeks to keep the sides down. Also I didn’t see anything much until 6 months onwards you would get more benefit sticking to 2-3 iu for longer in my opinion



Sides????? What sides ?



Nitrous4me said:


> I’m pinning all 4ius upon waking up in the AM Motown


 kelp at this no need to pin more then once a day can even do EOD



PillarofBalance said:


> Prepare to be disappointed in a few ways. It just won't do much for you in 6 months. You might see some fat loss but not much else. It's so slow acting.



Exactly

Dont waste the money unless you are 

1.Rich and can just blow money
2.Are competing 
3.Making a long term commitment


----------



## Trump (Aug 11, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Sides????? What sides ?
> 
> kelp at this no need to pin more then once a day can even do EOD
> 
> ...



carpal tunnel, if you start at lower dose and slowly increase it isn’t as bad. I jumped from 2iu to 5 iu and could hardly grip properly


----------



## Jin (Aug 11, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Sides????? What sides ?
> 
> kelp at this no need to pin more then once a day can even do EOD
> 
> ...



Can you provide a reference for pinning hgh eod?

gh half life is minutes. Logic tells me splitting 4iu into twice daily is better than all in one shot and that eod is far from efficient use. Unless you're just trying to be cheap. In which case hgh is not for you.


----------



## HDH (Aug 12, 2018)

To the OP-

I've been running it for a few years now, either the mediatropes or thegreytops. I'm a few years older than you and I have to tell you, you will start noticing the benefits long before 6 months. 

The first things you will notice will be better sleep, faster recovery times and quick injury healing. When I started running it full time I was around your age and could tell the difference in the first 2 to 3 weeks. The older we are, the more apparent the benefits become since our gh levels are at a slow decline at this point in our lives. I could also tell a difference in my look in that short time.

I have found the best times to take it is before bed and pre workout. 

At night when we sleep, our bodies are doing the most healing and growing. That is the best time to have the extra healing power. Yes, there is a spike when we fall asleep but gets smaller and smaller as we age. On some pharma instructions, it also says take before bed.

I run it preworkout as well, here is Dr Serrano on GH with John Meadows. Around 1:10 is where he starts taking about it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1D848GvZZQ

As long as you stay on point in the 6 months, you will want to continue.

If you want to go for big gains, add insulin  ;0)


----------



## Spongy (Aug 12, 2018)

Pinning 5iu a day costs me about $200 a month for generic UG.  I would hardly say you need to be rich to run it.  A single kit gives you 3iu a day for a month.  

It all comes down to where you prioritize your discretionary spending.

And yes, there are sides.  Some good, some not so good.  And pinning HGH eod is not something I would ever consider because it makes no logical sense to me.  I'm all ears if someone can make a logical argument for ot,  it I have yet to see one.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks HDH . The faster recovery and stronger connective tissue is my main reason for giving the GH a try , all other benefits will definitely be a bonus.

i appreciate all the advise from you all.

like I mentioned before this is my first run and all the GH I’m getting is straight from the Pharmacy so it’s not as cheap as the UG stuff. 4ius a day cost me about 1k a month. I already bought the 6 month supply as of yesterday so it is what it is. I was thinking 6 months on 6 months off . This is affordable to me but that’s not to say at a later time I wouldn’t switch to a cheaper UG source. 

Hey Spongy, 
200$ a month seems really cheap. I have a source at home when the time comes that’s 400$ for 72iu pens I know the guy and don’t believe he would purposely sells bunk GH but does that seem reasonable for pens or to good to be true? I’m not looking for a source just a question. 

Thanks


----------



## Spongy (Aug 12, 2018)

is it pharmaceutical grade?  Name brand?  If so that's a good price.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 12, 2018)

Not sure of the brand but I will find out. I thought because they are pens they were much less likely to be fake but I’ve been reading that there are actually fake pens being sold and 400$ seemed kinda cheap. I suppose the only way to tell is to buy one and check it out, even then people have become pretty good at faking things.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Can you provide a reference for pinning hgh eod?
> 
> gh half life is minutes. Logic tells me splitting 4iu into twice daily is better than all in one shot and that eod is far from efficient use. Unless you're just trying to be cheap. In which case hgh is not for you.



Just going off what the doctor suggested. And says his clients are on.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2018)

i spent a good bit of cash on GH 2-4yrs back.  

Slow steady gains if you can keep on it, pin morning/night, dont eat 40min pre pin or post, throw in small doses of slin.  US id say it double potency of stuff coming from China, the two kits of sero's i had were just great.  

But as said, its is pricey to ride this bus


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m 2 months in on the GH. I lowered the dose to 3ius a day about a week ago. My weight had gone up about 4lbs in the beginning but now back to starting weight. I have definitely noticed midsection fat loss and much better sleep. Still having elbow pains but I have for a long time. I will likely go back to 4 ius in the coming weeks .


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 26, 2018)

Just curious if you did any blood work


----------



## Nitrous4me (Aug 26, 2018)

I have not done any blood work as it pertains to the HGH although I do blood work twice a year for TRT.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 4, 2018)

I used GH for a few years. Pinning a.m. and p.m. yielded the best results I thought. 
Finding the right iu dosage will vary depending on quality and some people react differently than others. 
Some guys can handle 10 ius a day with no severe sides and some can only handle 2 ius. 
  I was at only 4 ius with one brand and the sides were so bad it was painful to even bench press. The pain in my wrist and joints was too much I had to back it down to 2 ius. 
  At 2 ius I got great results. 
It doesnt make sense to go any higher on the ius than your body can tolerate. 
Typically a low dose is great for fat burning and rejuvenation and a high dose is better for mass.  
You have to experiment with the brand that you are using, start with 2 ius and work your way up slowly until your sides are tolerable.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Sep 5, 2018)

I sent you a PM Jax. It’s my first one so I’m not sure it went through&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## GlycogenGuy716 (Sep 7, 2018)

You are much better off with TB500 and BPC157. 6 week run should give you some improvements


----------



## Fitaid2018 (Sep 24, 2018)

JAXNY said:


> I used GH for a few years. Pinning a.m. and p.m. yielded the best results I thought.
> Finding the right iu dosage will vary depending on quality and some people react differently than others.
> Some guys can handle 10 ius a day with no severe sides and some can only handle 2 ius.
> I was at only 4 ius with one brand and the sides were so bad it was painful to even bench press. The pain in my wrist and joints was too much I had to back it down to 2 ius.
> ...



I love this reply.

Sorry but i need to ask.

Ive been dealing with this pain in my thoraic spine and shoulder for over a year, and ive done several MRI's, along with cortisone shots and physical therapy, things work but only temporarily. Everybody keeps telling me to try HGH
To help build soft tissue and cartilage in my spine. Ive done a lot of research and it seems like it is what i need or at least i would like to try at a smal dosage.

Stats
24 years old
Super active, triathlete, olympic lifter, soccee player.
15% bf
5'5" at 165 lbs

  Also the loosing fat and recovery benefits sound like a plus to me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey fit, welcome to UG.. try making a new member post, you’re likely to get answered easier that way.. just my experience.
unfortunately I can’t help ya out with the gh question, but there are def members here who will eventually chime in.


----------



## Fitaid2018 (Sep 25, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hey fit, welcome to UG.. try making a new member post, you’re likely to get answered easier that way.. just my experience.
> unfortunately I can’t help ya out with the gh question, but there are def members here who will eventually chime in.



Thanks much


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fitaid2018 said:


> I love this reply.
> 
> Sorry but i need to ask.
> 
> ...




You can honestly afford to buy $1500/1700 worth...??  cuz thats what it is going take to make it worth while


----------



## Lonely Ents (Oct 7, 2018)

As you all know hgh injection is not cheap. While the type of procedure undertaken by means of injections needs a patient to spend lots of money every month, The dosage is an essential factor of human growth hormone use. It is essential to consult your doctor before you start Human growth hormone usage so that you can determine the ideal dose for yourself. Generally, the dosage is dependent upon your purpose of HGH use.


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2018)

Lonely Ents said:


> As you all know hgh injection is not cheap. While the type of procedure undertaken by means of injections needs a patient to spend lots of money every month, The dosage is an essential factor of human growth hormone use. It is essential to consult your doctor before you start Human growth hormone usage so that you can determine the ideal dose for yourself. Generally, the dosage is dependent upon your purpose of HGH use.



Right. The information found on this site if far better than your posted link. Although I did find this humorous:

”HGH shots can be used on an empty stomach, such as you’re when you’re starving. “


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Right. The information found on this site if far better than your posted link. Although I did find this humorous:
> 
> ”HGH shots can be used on an empty stomach, such as you’re when you’re starving. “



Damn cut and paste text.


----------



## Pusher215 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wish I could walk into a store and buy test. Lucky bastard. I’m 31 and ran HGH for 6 months, I didn’t read all the reply’s on here but the first and would have to go with what your goals are which I’m sure you’ve figured out by now by the time I’m replying to this post. One thing I do remember is having my nails grow a cm every other day and a 6 pack regardless what I ate. The only thing I regret is not running it for a year but shit happens


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been on HGH a long time (doctor told me once I start I would just stay on), I have read it is best on empty stomach first thing in the morning and if you split the dose to do it 1/2 to an hour before your workout.  It is best not have have a lot of carbs within a few hours of the shot due to it's affect on insulin values.  I also do 4iu per day in the morning about 5 days per week.  If the sides get to bad I alternate days for awhile.   It is slow acting but does seem to help everything after a while.  It is best not to take it before bed is you every want to come off because it will shut down your natural production which is mostly done right after you fall asleep.

If you are having joint issues you could add a little DECA it won't do anything to repair them but it can reduce the pain by adding fluid in the joint area.   I have also found TB500 to be very helpful.  Good luck.


----------



## HDH (Oct 14, 2018)

I've seen some debate on our natural production being shut down on night time gh doses. There has never been any proof brought into the discussions so please bring it forward if it's something that the doc is telling you. He should have some type of study.

I take mine before bed and before training. The only time I take it in the am is if I'm cutting on fasted cardio. Some of the script instructions say to dose at night. I do it because when we sleep, we heal and grow the most so that's when I want a good dose running through me.

I dose pre workout because of this-  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1D848GvZZQ

Meadows is on the camera asking the questions.


----------

